# AEC, Apple Expo Civilisé 2002...



## sucellus (27 Août 2002)

Heu ben vous avez lu le titre /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif
Yen a une de prevue????


----------



## macinside (27 Août 2002)

ça sera plutot une after-expo sauvage /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## hmicha (27 Août 2002)

Je serais plutot pour car je suis rarrement à Paris et je ne suis allé qu'une seule fois à une AES  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  et c'était super  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Bye


----------



## rillettes (27 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hmicha:</font><hr />* Je serais plutot pour car je suis rarrement à Paris et je ne suis allé qu'une seule fois à une AES  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  et c'était super  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Bye   *<hr /></blockquote>
AES 6 avec un zoli ibooK ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (27 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rillettes:</font><hr />* 
AES 6 avec un zoli ibooK ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

j'aurais plutot dit Art O'Leary ou Lou Pascalou (vers l'aes 4 ou 3 ou 2)

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 

il me semble avoir un pseudo pas loin de micha dans mes photos (bientot sur aesauvage.org ??) 

je confirme il y aura bien une AES très spéciale pendant l'apple expo, pour l'instant tout est en négociation, vous aurez toutes les infos en temps utile ici et sur le stand du  pommier (cf site) lors de l'AE.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## maousse (27 Août 2002)

oui ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## maousse (27 Août 2002)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> * oui ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *


 Bon ben l'élève est toujours grillé par le maître... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif et alem a raison /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

Enfin pour l'aes, ya pas de problème ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## hmicha (27 Août 2002)

non... avec un zoli PBTi.
Je ne me souvient plus du numéro de l'AES mais c'étai au O'reyli ou qq chose comme ça  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 

Si on peut se voir à l'AE, j'y serai tous les jours  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## rillettes (27 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr />*  Bon ben l'élève est toujours grillé par le maître... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif et alem a raison /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

Enfin pour l'aes, ya pas de problème ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>
C'te frime alors ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

T'es tout vert... C'est tes bouteilles qui passent plus ?! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

_félicitations pour ta promotion !_  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## maousse (27 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rillettes:</font><hr />* 
C'te frime alors ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

T'es tout vert... C'est tes bouteilles qui passent plus ?! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

félicitations pour ta promotion !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Je suis souvent tout vert, regarde : /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif et puis mes bouteilles, j'arrive pas à les vider, c'est une source intarissable ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## alèm (27 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hmicha:</font><hr />* non... avec un zoli PBTi.
Je ne me souvient plus du numéro de l'AES mais c'étai au O'reyli ou qq chose comme ça  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 

Si on peut se voir à l'AE, j'y serai tous les jours  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

c'était toi ??  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

si oui, passe le bonjour à l'Empereur de la Banane si tu le vois !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## sucellus (28 Août 2002)

Oufffffff maintenant je c quoi faire de mon we /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## philk34 (28 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

c'était toi ??  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

si oui, passe le bonjour à l'Empereur de la Banane si tu le vois !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Monsieur l'empereur de la banane sioupli /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif
Bon ben c'est quand les prochaines retrouvailles aesistes /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## alèm (28 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par philk34:</font><hr />* 

Monsieur l'empereur de la banane sioupli /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif
Bon ben c'est quand les prochaines retrouvailles aesistes /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

le vendredi soir de l'AE serait une date à retenir parait-il  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Xav' (28 Août 2002)

Effectivement, vous pouvez mettre votre soir de côté, ça risque de chauffer...

Si vous avez des idées géniales et/ou des envies particulières, n'hésitez pas à les faire connaître, elles seront étudiées avec le plus grand soin /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

N.B. : ce ne sera pas une Apple Expo Sauvage, mais bien une  *Apple Expo Civilisée* (normal, quoi...)


----------



## macinside (28 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

le vendredi soir de l'AE serait une date à retenir parait-il  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Pourquoi ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (28 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

Pourquoi ? :d  *<hr /></blockquote>

relis le post de Xav'  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Mitch (28 Août 2002)

Bon quoi que vous fassiez... je serais présent si je le sais assez tôt... je suis a l'apple expo tous les jours mais je ne sais pas si je pourrais venir beaucoup vous voir... ça dépendra du monde que j'aurais sur mon stand... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif)

RV a paris.... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (28 Août 2002)

Au passage, même si tout n'est pas encore tout à fait sûr et certain, les plus joueurs d'entre vous peuvent probablement d'ores et déjà réserver le samedi soir /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif

++
Beru


----------



## hmicha (28 Août 2002)

je reconnais bien mon écran !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif 

Bonjours à la "banane" passé. Il viendra à l'AE et EAS si est organisés les mêmes jours sinon on pourra faire une apple expo sauvage-sauvage quand on se verra, le tout sera de pouvoir se contacter sur place...

Bye

PS : j'aime assez le surnom de l'empereur de la banane pour mon pôte, je crois bien que cela va lui rester /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## bengilli (29 Août 2002)

Salut mes petites cailles !

J'en serais aussi, du Keynote jusqu'au vendredi inclus et j'espère bien découvrir tous ces chers inconnus avec qui je chatte depuis des années /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif J'espère que vous viendrez tous nous voir au stand de MacG (et des autres sites d'actu Mac partenaires).

A tous très bientôt !


----------



## macinside (29 Août 2002)

Bengilli + alèm + xav' + amok = ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (29 Août 2002)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * Bengilli + alèm + xav' + amok = ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



Joyeux bordel organisé ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

@+

Guillaume


P-S. : une AES le vendredi soir, et une MacLAN le samedi soir ... on va être tout cassé après cet AE ! p't1 vivement qu'on y soit !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Août 2002)

Dimanche matin on va être frais /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Tu vas voir ça, on va faire fuir les ménagères de moins de 50 ans venues s'intéresser aux autoroutes de l'information /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

++
Beru


----------



## maousse (29 Août 2002)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * Bengilli + alèm + xav' + amok = ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



Un quatuor à cordes.....au répertoire "sauvage" ?
Les trois mousquetaires avec un intrus ?
Les quatre filles du Docteur March ?
La sainte trinité avec Dieu ?
Une équipe de belote ?
Une quadruplette à la pétanque ?
Quatre garçons pleins d'avenir ?
...

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (29 Août 2002)

En gros de faire une grosse foire ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## bengilli (29 Août 2002)

On sera (uniquement) pour ça ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Depuis le temps que je ratte les AES ! Ca risque d'etre le feu a l'arrivée de steve sur scene alors si on est chaud en sortant je propose un big apéro après pour faire le debriefing du keynote /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif histoire d'arriver porte de versailles précédés de notre réputation /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## bengilli (29 Août 2002)

a propos ca serait pas mal que tout le monde ne se disperse pas trop vite apres le keynote pour foncer porte de versailles


----------



## macinside (29 Août 2002)

Oui on detourne un bus de l'artape /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## bengilli (29 Août 2002)

y'a qui qui sera la exactement ?

quid de jibi three hundred ? des nouvelles des dinausores comme pierrelyon ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Août 2002)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> *des nouvelles des dinausores comme pierrelyon ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   *



il a reçu sa carte avec son K, c'est déja une bonne chose.
reste plus qu'à régler quelques trucs pour s'assurer de sa venue. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

perso, un vieux rituel m'amène toujours au petit resto libanais alentour (tout le monde s'est fait racoler un jour ou l'autre à la sortie par la patrone et ses invitations photocopiées) pour manger à midi lors d'expo à Versailles, mais c'est un peu juste pour s'y retrouver tous... j'attends donc vos instructions.


----------



## Xav' (29 Août 2002)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> * d en sortant je propose un big apéro après pour faire le debriefing du keynote /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif histoire d'arriver porte de versailles précédés de notre réputation /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  *



C'est effectivement une très bonne idée !
Il y a plein de bars sympas dans le coin, si tout le monde est tenté, je peux aller faire un repérage (je connais un pub sympa, mais je doute qu'il soit ouvert du matin /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

Sinon, on peut également prendre le bus tous ensemble jusqu'à la porte de Versailles avant de se jetter un apéro puis d'aller (éventuellement) manger un morceau...


----------



## rillettes (29 Août 2002)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * Bengilli + alèm + xav' + amok = ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr />* 

Un quatuor à cordes.....au répertoire "sauvage" ?
Les trois mousquetaires avec un intrus ?
Les quatre filles du Docteur March ?
La sainte trinité avec Dieu ?
Une équipe de belote ?
Une quadruplette à la pétanque ?
Quatre garçons pleins d'avenir ?
...

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

La main de mickey ?
Les roues de ma touingo ?
Les pieds de la tour Eiffel ?
Les chevaliers de l'apocalypse ?
Une boussole portable ?
Des légionnaires en goguette ?
Une 4L de gendarmerie désossée ?
Un brancard ?
Un G4 ?
...

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## bengilli (29 Août 2002)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * Bengilli + alèm + xav' + amok = ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *





une partie carrée ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Amok (29 Août 2002)

Je l'ai déjà signalé à de multiples reprises, et ceci est la dernière avant une procédure judiciaire:

On ne mélange pas la soie et le kleenex!

L'utilisation du pseudo Amok doit être faite en respectant les éléments suivants:

- Il ne pourra en aucun cas être accolé a un autre pseudo.
- Il ne doit pas être écrit d'une autre couleur que le noir
- Un espace de 50 mm doit être respecté de chaque côté (H + L) si il est utilisé.

Je suis fatigué de repeter ces contraintes élémentaires. J'ai été trop laxiste, a partir de maintenant je serais laxatif (ca va chier).

Signé l'Amok, bordel. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## bengilli (29 Août 2002)

En effet, il serait temps de réformer et d'appliquer le *protocole* !

Pour toutes réclamations, s'adresser à :

_*Responsable du Protocole*
Présidence de la République
Palais de l'Elysée 
55 rue Faubourg St Honoré
75008 PARIS_

Merci également de tenir compte de la réforme du protocole de 1988 instaurée par François Mitterrand.


----------



## bengilli (29 Août 2002)

Pour ma part je me contenterais de mon nom en noir, précédé d'un tapis rouge réglementaire :







et d'un défilé officiel cloturant chacun de mes posts :


----------



## Amok (29 Août 2002)

Tu as bien raison. Il est temps de sévir un peu. Nous allons leur faire l'honneur de notre présence à l'apple expo, et je sens que chez les nioubies ca se relache grave en ce moment. Cette idée semble les ennerver au plus haut point, comme à l'approche de noel.

Vous êtes prévenus. A peine arrivés, Ben et l'Amok vont en attraper 3 au hasard (quoique...) et les baffer à tour de bras, juste pour l'exemple.

La visite des stands se fera en rangs par deux, et dans le silence. Deux pauses toilettes par jour sont prévues. Celui qui pretextera des problèmes urinaires pour tirer au flanc ou faire la forte tête sera immédiatement abbatu.

Il va sans dire qu'une tenue correcte est fortement recommandée, pour ne pas dire obligatoire. Bermuda bleu marine, chemisette et chaussettes blanches, souliers noirs vernis sont de rigueur. les cheveux devront être propres, courts pour les garçons, natés pour les filles. tout artifice associal tel que boucle à l'oreille histoire de faire l'artiste desespéré est evidemment mal venu. 

Doit-on vous rappeller que vous allez, de façon directe ou indirecte- representer macgeneration? Bien que a 50% suisse, ce site a quand même bonne réputation. Il est hors de question de nous faire passer pour une bande de dégénérés hirsutes et rigolards, saouls de surcroit.

Pour cette raison, le Fanta est déclaré boisson officielle MacG et un alcootest et un fumatest seront effectués tous les matins avant le petit déjeuner, ainsi qu'a l'issue de chaque repas.

Nous tenons d'ailleurs à préciser que si vous souhaitez être pris en photo avec l'un de nous deux, les demandes doivent nous parvenir AVANT le 7 septembre par poste, accompagnées d'un chèque de 100 euro. Vous recevrez en retour un badge frappé d'un "P" comme photo.

Ne revez pas, une photo avec nous deux en même temps n'est même pas envisageable.

Ceci étant, nous sommes surs qu'il n'y aura aucun problème. Bonne apple expo à tous, et soyez à l'heure.


----------



## rillettes (29 Août 2002)

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Amok (29 Août 2002)

Je viens d'ailleurs de découvrir avec effarement qu'un "membre" a lachement profité du laxisme qui règne actuellement sur ces pages pour s'affubler (spirituellement, pense t-il) du pseudo de "joyeux branleur".

Il va sans dire que sa présence n'est aucunement souhaité. Les fortes têtes seront matées. Le seul "hors norme" a être accepté sera le dénommé "Macinside" dont le pseudo devra être francisé en "Macalinterieur" et qui occupera la fonction de 'chèvre à Bengilli', celui-ci venant en célibataire.


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (29 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr />* Tu as bien raison. Il est temps de sévir un peu. Nous allons leur faire l'honneur de notre présence à l'apple expo, et je sens que chez les nioubies ca se relache grave en ce moment. Cette idée semble les ennerver au plus haut point, comme à l'approche de noel.

Vous êtes prévenus. A peine arrivés, Ben et l'Amok vont en attraper 3 au hasard (quoique...) et les baffer à tour de bras, juste pour l'exemple.

La visite des stands se fera en rangs par deux, et dans le silence. Deux pauses toilettes par jour sont prévues. Celui qui pretextera des problèmes urinaires pour tirer au flanc ou faire la forte tête sera immédiatement abbatu.

Il va sans dire qu'une tenue correcte est fortement recommandée, pour ne pas dire obligatoire. Bermuda bleu marine, chemisette et chaussettes blanches, souliers noirs vernis sont de rigueur. les cheveux devront être propres, courts pour les garçons, natés pour les filles. tout artifice associal tel que boucle à l'oreille histoire de faire l'artiste desespéré est evidemment mal venu. 

Doit-on vous rappeller que vous allez, de façon directe ou indirecte- representer macgeneration? Bien que a 50% suisse, ce site a quand même bonne réputation. Il est hors de question de nous faire passer pour une bande de dégénérés hirsutes et rigolards, saouls de surcroit.

Pour cette raison, le Fanta est déclaré boisson officielle MacG et un alcootest et un fumatest seront effectués tous les matins avant le petit déjeuner, ainsi qu'a l'issue de chaque repas.

Nous tenons d'ailleurs à préciser que si vous souhaitez être pris en photo avec l'un de nous deux, les demandes doivent nous parvenir AVANT le 7 septembre par poste, accompagnées d'un chèque de 100 euro. Vous recevrez en retour un badge frappé d'un "P" comme photo.

Ne revez pas, une photo avec nous deux en même temps n'est même pas envisageable.

Ceci étant, nous sommes surs qu'il n'y aura aucun problème. Bonne apple expo à tous, et soyez à l'heure.    *<hr /></blockquote>

Bon alors c'est cool, je correspond parfaitement au critère des persoones recherché pour faire défaut à cette présentation /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif

Au fait, n'essayé pas de vous faire prendre en photo avec l'un ou l'autre, ils ne sont pas notre planète, ils n'apparraisent pas sur les photos ... c'est juste une arnaque pour se payer un billet de retour /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif

Allez, bonne Apple Expo quand mêmes les garen /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## bengilli (29 Août 2002)

Le Mouhahhahahahahhahhaahha ® est de rigueur pour ce genre d'envolées /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (29 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Toine</font><hr>* Au fait, n'essayé pas de vous faire prendre en photo avec l'un ou l'autre, ils ne sont pas notre planète, ils n'apparraisent pas sur les photos ... c'est juste une arnaque pour se payer un billet de retour /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif*<hr /></blockquote>

il parait que sur leur planète, ils en avaient marre de les voir donc ce sont honteusemenet débarassés d'eux pour notre malheur à tous /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## bengilli (30 Août 2002)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> *La visite des stands se fera en rangs par deux, et dans le silence. Deux pauses toilettes par jour sont prévues. Celui qui pretextera des problèmes urinaires pour tirer au flanc ou faire la forte tête sera immédiatement abbatu.*



Je rappelle que les nuits doivent impérativement être passées en caserne au Mont Valérien. Je rassure par avance les chochottes et les petites tafiolles qu'aucune dérogation ne sera accordée, fusse t'elle adressée au gouverneur de Paris ! Contrôle des chambrées à 6h15 chaque matin. Tout nioubie qui serait inspiré pour enfraindre une seule de ses règles fera payer toute sa compagnie qui fera une marche de nuit de 80 km. Il va sans dire qu'il sera ensuite savaté par ses camarades en représaille à l'aide d'une serviette de bain lestée d'un savon gras.


----------



## bengilli (30 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

il parait que sur leur planète, ils en avaient marre de les voir donc ce sont honteusemenet débarassés d'eux pour notre malheur à tous /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Ahhhh voila deja un petit malin qui veut se faire remarquer ? Allez il va me faire 100 genuflexions en acclamant l'adjudant bengilli (ressorti du placard pour l'occasion, Baax ) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## jeanba3000 (30 Août 2002)

je ne sais pas pourquoi mais ça me fait penser à la parodie de la chanson  _la nouvelle vague_ (ou quelque chose comme ça) par Au bonheur des dames, ça faisait :

un ptit QI
un gros bunker
c'est la
nouuuuuuuu-veeee-ee-eeelllle droite !


----------



## jeanba3000 (30 Août 2002)

de toute façon j'ai pas de K, et je ne suis pas sûr que le fait d'en être un suffira


----------



## alèm (30 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bengilli:</font><hr />* 

Ahhhh voila deja un petit malin qui veut se faire remarquer ? Allez il va me faire 100 genuflexions en acclamant l'adjudant bengilli (ressorti du placard pour l'occasion, Baax ) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

chez moi, on appelle plutot ça des fell quand on est à genoux /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 

chacun son truc /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Amok (30 Août 2002)

Vous pouvez remercier Bengilli: si il ne tenait qu'a moi, les nuits se passeraient dans des fossés marécageux emplis de sangsues, en tenue d'Adam histoire de ne pas salir vos uniformes et de vous apprendre la vie. Il a réussi a me convaincre en attirant mon attention sur le fait que certains d'entre vous, dont je tais le nom par bon esprit mais qui se reconnaitront puisqu'ils viennent de poster ci-dessus, allaient profiter de cette promiscuité de corps nus et endormis pour coïter en loucedé.

La seule imagination de ces corps secoués de spasmes, aux côtes apparentes, regards révulsés et l'écume aux commissures m'a fait lacher prise. Vous serez donc tous menottés aux têtes de vos lits.


----------



## bengilli (30 Août 2002)

je n'osais te présenter la chose ainsi mon cher alem  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 

quant à la recrue jibi three hundred je pense que quelques mois enséré dans un uniforme seillant auront raison de ces idées de communiste ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (30 Août 2002)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> * je n'osais te présenter la chose ainsi mon cher alem  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif *



heureusement que tu viens en célibataire, vieille cochonne !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Amok (30 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

chez moi, on appelle plutot ça des fell quand on est à genoux *<hr /></blockquote>

Chez nous, pas, puisque une fel.... peut se pratiquer de différentes manières, et pas obligatoirement à genoux.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr />*
La seule imagination de ces corps secoués de spasmes, aux côtes apparentes, regards révulsés et l'écume aux commissures...*<hr /></blockquote>
A propos, vous avez vu Macinside ????


----------



## alèm (30 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr />* 

Chez nous, pas, puisque une fel.... peut se pratiquer de différentes manières, et pas obligatoirement à genoux.  *<hr /></blockquote>

c'est vrai que tu es expert en la pratique des gorges profondes (du Verdon ?) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## jeanba3000 (30 Août 2002)

amok, t'as une tache de ketchup sur ton col !


----------



## alèm (30 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
A propos, vous avez vu Macinside ????  *<hr /></blockquote>

pourquoi faire ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 

SMG te manque à ce point /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif , t'as envie de visiter le port ethernet de Macinside ??  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif


----------



## alèm (30 Août 2002)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> * amok, t'as une tache de ketchup sur ton col !  *



c'est pas du ketchup !!   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## jeanba3000 (30 Août 2002)

à moins que ce ne soit une trace de ta dernière fell


----------



## alèm (30 Août 2002)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> * à moins que ce ne soit une trace de ta dernière fell  *



j'aurais plutot penser à un cunn  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Amok (30 Août 2002)

C'est pas sur mon col non plus....


----------



## Api (30 Août 2002)

Mon dieu, je ne veux rater ça pour rien au monde, je sens que ça va être dantesque !
AE version 'Amok et Bengilli enfin réunis'  ici !


----------



## bengilli (30 Août 2002)

En tous cas avec Amok ca nous fait bien plaisir cette petite discussion courtoise, ca nous rappelle mai 68 quand on lançais des pavés sur les étudiants /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Tu te souviens amok comme ceux de la sorbonne étaient plus souples sous la matraque que ceux de nanterre ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Amok (30 Août 2002)

ou a une brou.... bulg.... ?


----------



## jeanba3000 (30 Août 2002)

euh ouiiii 
j'aime beaucoup le ptit village au fond....

mais je ne comprend pas l'intervention de cette grosse femme avec le cochon ?


----------



## alèm (30 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Api:</font><hr />* Mon dieu, je ne veux rater ça pour rien au monde, je sens que ça va être dantesque !
AE version 'Amok et Bengilli enfin réunis'  ici !   *<hr /></blockquote>

 </font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
 15:29:   djibette: tiens api entre en scène<hr /></blockquote> 

 <font color="purple">*Fin de l'Acte I
Début de l'Acte II* Amok, Bengilli, Macinside, Api, TheBig, Djibi3000  </font color>


----------



## Amok (30 Août 2002)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> * En tous cas avec Amok ca nous fait bien plaisir cette petite discussion courtoise, ca nous rappelle mai 68 quand on lançais des pavés sur les étudiants /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Tu te souviens amok comme ceux de la sorbonne étaient plus souples sous la matraque que ceux de nanterre ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



Ah la la... M'en parle pas. Regarde les ces deux là! Tu parles ordre, ils te traitent de facho. Tu parles genoux sur une règle, ils pensent fel...

On voit bien qu'ils ne connaissent ni l'un ni l'autre. Si, comme nous ils avaient fréquentés les bordels d'extrème orient tels que "la lanterne qui oscille", "le Yang Tsé fleuri", le "petit grain de riz qui mouille", ils prendraient acte de leurs lacunes. Madame Tang (paix à son ame débauchée) les verrait arriver à des kilomètres ces deux rastaquouères. Pour eux, le prix fort, car ils auraient saccagé le matériel à leur disposition. Et tout ca sans aucune imagination: a genoux pour l'un, sur le dos pour l'autre! 
Mais que veux tu: tout fout le camp. L'un n'est pas loin de comparer ses sauteries misérables dans la Somme à nos chevauchées sur les berges du fleuve jaune, l'autre est un associal aux cheveux longs et à la barbe broussailleuse qui dillapide l'argent du contribuable en faisant acte de présence dans une grande entreprise nationalisée! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Août 2002)

Offusqué ! Je suis offusqué!!! (enfin non, c'est moi, Thebig  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif !)...
J'ouvre ce thread qui ressemble plus à une réunion d'anciens combattants de la der des der qu'à un échange forumien, et je tombe sur : fell ... cunn ... brou... bulg...etc... etc...
N'êtes vous pas honteux, crêmes de ce forum, pontes du Bar, exemples vivants pour une jeunesse dévoyée de donner ce lamentable spectacle !
Et bien sûr, JB qui se rapplique aussitôt ... (doit avoir des antennes sur son pola celui-là...) !
Quand je pense que je me suis fait tirer la souris par l'un de vous parce que j'avais écrit "crotter" et "pisser" !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 
Lamentable ... je ne sais pas ce qui me retient ... d'y participer Arrrffffff /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Api (30 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

il parait que sur leur planète, ils en avaient marre de les voir donc ce sont honteusemenet débarassés d'eux pour notre malheur à tous&amp;#8230; *<hr /></blockquote>

Bon. Certes Amok est un ours. Mais un ours bien léché, je peux vous le garantir !


----------



## bengilli (30 Août 2002)

Merci à toi Macinside pour ton inscription, voici ton badge orné du "P" tant envié pour la photo officielle avec l'une des stars des forums :







A propos il n'étais pas nécessaire de nous donner des informations supplémentaires sur tes petits camarades avec les 100 euros. Mais nous apprécions ce geste qui nous permettra de coincer jibi3000 et alem qui prévoyaient de faire le mur dans la nuit du 12 au 13 septembre. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Août 2002)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> *ca nous rappelle mai 68&amp;#8230; quand on lançais des pavés&amp;#8230; sur les étudiants *


Ecoutez-moi ça !!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 
Moi, j'y étais à la Sorbonne et je peux vous dire qu'il y a des culs de CRS qui s'en souviennent encore !!!
Quand je pense que pendant que je bastonnais dans l'odeur âcre des lacrymos qui jouaient au 14 juillet, vous étiez occupés à arroser vos nourrices tendrement blottis entre deux mamelles odorantes, j'en attrape le vertige !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Un peu de respect pour vos aînés, pardi !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (30 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Api:</font><hr />* 

Bon. Certes Amok est un ours. Mais un ours bien léché, je peux vous le garantir !   *<hr /></blockquote>

vantarde !!   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Api (30 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bengilli:</font><hr />* Merci à toi Macinside pour ton inscription, voici ton badge orné du "P" tant envié pour la photo officielle avec l'une des stars des forums
*<hr /></blockquote>

Triple lol !!!!


----------



## Api (30 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

vantarde !!*<hr /></blockquote>
Mais... C'est fou, on dirait qu'ça t'énerve !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (30 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Api:</font><hr />* 

Triple lol !!!!   *<hr /></blockquote>

ou Leffe Triple plutot pour Macinside /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (30 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Api:</font><hr />* 
Mais... C'est fou, on dirait qu'ça t'énerve !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

ah non raté 

 je préfère les avaleuses de sabre* aux lêcheuses d'Ours, mais chacun son truc !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

*dédicace particulière pour tester la mémoire vive d'amokococadiz  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Amok (30 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

vantarde !!    *<hr /></blockquote>

Non, non! Et pas qu'a genoux, face de rat! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## bengilli (30 Août 2002)

d'ailleurs l'excellent "kamasoutra facile" (chez Plon, 25 ) cite entre la planchette japonaise et la bête à deux dos :

*L'ours sibérien*
_Position inspirée du mentore des forums qui opposait son poil soyeux et fourni à la peau acnéifère prépubère et imberbe de ses interlocuteurs tout juste sevrés. [...] Mettre sa jambe là, son bras ici, sa testicouille gauche au dessus, rugir, [...]_


----------



## alèm (30 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr />* 

Non, non! Et pas qu'a genoux, face de rat! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

de toute façon, j'ai toujours des pertes d'équilibre dans ce cas   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (30 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr />* 

Non, non! Et pas qu'a genoux, face de rat! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

non pas *face de rat* mais *raclure*, merci d'avance  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

_et c'est lui qui veut nous apprendre le protocole_ /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Amok (30 Août 2002)

Je vois bien le tableau: je suis sûr que tu crie aussi! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

PS: Ma mémoire va bien! salue l'avaleuse de ma part! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## bengilli (30 Août 2002)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> [/b]



Quant à alem et jibi ils auront un badge personnalisé avec un "P4" /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif et pas pour quatre photos /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (30 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bengilli:</font><hr />* 

Quant à alem et jibi ils auront un badge personnalisé avec un "P4" /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif et pas pour quatre photos /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

mince si j'avais pu l'avoir celui-là pour ne pas être obligé de moisir 2 mois dans les marais de la Somme et 8 devant un Pici sous Windows 95 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

j'en veux bien un !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## jeanba3000 (30 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Api:</font><hr />* 

Bon. Certes Amok est un ours. Mais un ours bien léché, je peux vous le garantir !   *<hr /></blockquote>






j'suis dompteuse d'ours


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Août 2002)

Marrant l'Alèm ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Suffit qu'Amok et Bengili se pointent sur le bar, et on entend une dégringolade en provenance du forum "photo numérique" ... déjà qu'il a écrasé deux malheureux posteurs de "Musique sur Mac" qui ne l'avaient pas entendu arriver à cause de leurs Senheiser... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 
J'ose à peine imaginer les secrets qui existent entre vous petits cachottiers...!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
ps : inutile de me dire que je suis jaloux ! C'est vrai Arrffffff /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (30 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* Marrant l'Alèm ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Suffit qu'Amok et Bengili se pointent sur le bar, et on entend une dégringolade en provenance du forum "photo numérique" ... déjà qu'il a écrasé deux malheureux posteurs de "Musique sur Mac" qui ne l'avaient pas entendu arriver à cause de leurs Senheiser... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 
J'ose à peine imaginer les secrets qui existent entre vous petits cachottiers...!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
ps : inutile de me dire que je suis jaloux ! C'est vrai Arrffffff /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>
t'as qu'à venir à l'AE tu comprendras  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

*depuis le temps que nous t'attendons* (d'Achille avant que tu ne la fasses)  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 
depuis le temps que nous t'attendons
*<hr /></blockquote>
J'aurais bien voulu ! Mais faire un aller-retour Singapour-Paris rien que pour l'AE, c'est un peu nase...! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif 
ps confidentiel : en fait je suis à Amsterdam durant cette semaine, mais Singapour ça en jette plus ... et comme la moitié des posteurs ne lisent que la moitié des threads, je passe pour un globe-crotter...arrrfff /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (30 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
J'aurais bien voulu ! Mais faire un aller-retour Singapour-Paris rien que pour l'AE, c'est un peu nase...! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif 
ps confidentiel : en fait je suis à Amsterdam durant cette semaine, mais Singapour ça en jette plus ... et comme la moitié des posteurs ne lisent que la moitié des threads, je passe pour un globe-crotter...arrrfff /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

tu sais que tu t'exposes à une AES dans ton jardin avec du macinside roti au déjeuner ?? (et un peu d'opossum à l'ail le soir!)  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (30 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bengilli:</font><hr />* 

Je rappelle que les nuits doivent impérativement être passées en caserne au Mont Valérien. Je rassure par avance les chochottes et les petites tafiolles qu'aucune dérogation ne sera accordée, fusse t'elle adressée au gouverneur de Paris ! Contrôle des chambrées à 6h15 chaque matin. Tout nioubie qui serait inspiré pour enfraindre une seule de ses règles fera payer toute sa compagnie qui fera une marche de nuit de 80 km. Il va sans dire qu'il sera ensuite savaté par ses camarades en représaille à l'aide d'une serviette de bain lestée d'un savon gras.   *<hr /></blockquote>

Les animaux de compagnie tel que chien, chat, poisson rouge, canari et ours en peluche ne sont pas autorisé non plus dans les dortoires et durant la visite de l'AE. Les lettres seront ouvertes et les colis confisqués !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (30 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rillettes:</font><hr />* 

Les animaux de compagnie tel que chien, chat, poisson rouge, canari et ours en peluche ne sont pas autorisé non plus dans les dortoires et durant la visite de l'AE. Les lettres seront ouvertes et les colis confisqués !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

comme en colo où nous ouvrions nous animateurs les colis pour rationner les petits qui recevaient des bonbons  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## jeanba3000 (30 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rillettes:</font><hr /> 

Les animaux de compagnie tel que chien, chat, poisson rouge, canari et *ours en peluche* ne sont pas autorisé non plus dans les dortoires et durant la visite de l'AE. Les lettres seront ouvertes et les colis confisqués !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

mais que va devenir Api ?!? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## bengilli (30 Août 2002)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> * Les animaux de compagnie tel que chien, chat, poisson rouge, canari et ours en peluche ne sont pas autorisé non plus dans les dortoires et durant la visite de l'AE. Les lettres seront ouvertes et les colis confisqués !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *



Hey jeunot ! tu sais pas lire ?

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />*<font color="purple">Fin de l'Acte I
Début de l'Acte II Amok, Bengilli, Macinside, Api, TheBig, Djibi3000  </font color>*<hr /></blockquote>

Le choeur des nioubies n'entre en scène qu'au 3ème acte ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (30 Août 2002)

Alors l'adjudant... On a déjà vidé son pac de bière ? On parle aux conserves maintenant ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (30 Août 2002)

L'est complètement rinçé !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## bengilli (30 Août 2002)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> * Alors l'adjudant... On a déjà vidé son pac de bière ? On parle aux conserves maintenant ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *



Mais que fait le metteur en scène ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif V'la t'y pas que les figurants volent la vedette aux premiers roles /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## bengilli (30 Août 2002)

Bon... reprennons


----------



## rillettes (30 Août 2002)

tu peux compter sur moi pour la réveiller au son du clairon ta bleusaille ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (30 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bengilli:</font><hr />* 

Mais que fait le metteur en scène ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif V'la t'y pas que les figurants volent la vedette aux premiers roles /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

*Ventre Bleu!!* je m'absente pour boire un thé avec la maquilleuse, j'entends des cris, des hurlements, on hurle à la révolte, on rue dans les brancards, de jeunes chevelus invectivent mon actrice principale (le vrai prénom d'api est Victoria), en furie, je me lève voir si le théatre brule, la malheureuse maquilleuse n'a pas le temps de finir son ouvrage (me recoudre un bouton à la brayette de mon pantalon), j'arrive ici et je découvre un capharnaüm sans nom (à part capharnaüm, j'en vois deux qui suivent pas au fond!)

 vous pouvez m'expliquer ce que fait ce charcutier avec ce pots de rillettes sur la tête ? qui a renversé Api sous un Ours dans les rideaux ? Quel est ce chien qui bouffe la casquette du Caporal Bengilli ?  

 J'aurais du écouter mes parents (Baax et Ellen) quand ils m'ont dit de ne pas me lancer dans le Boulevard c'est pire que tout ici   

  je retourne fumer la pipe avec la maquilleuse sous mon arbre, tiens, au moins là-bas j's'srais peinard !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## bengilli (30 Août 2002)

et voila comment on passe d'un vaudeville à un film d'auteur qui fera 1500 entrées dans 3 salles parisiennes /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## bengilli (30 Août 2002)

A propos vous êtes tous conviés à l'avant première au Palais des Congrès le 10 septembre /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (30 Août 2002)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> * et voila comment on passe d'un vaudeville à un film d'auteur qui fera 1500 entrées dans 3 salles parisiennes /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



à ce propos, on peut refaire la prise avec la maquilleuse ??, j'ai un bouton de brayette mal cousu  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (30 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

qui a renversé Api sous un Ours dans les rideaux ? 



<hr /></blockquote>




En voilà un qui va encore se faire un copain !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Le loup est pas loin de sortir du bois ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *


----------



## macinside (30 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
A propos, vous avez vu Macinside ????  *<hr /></blockquote>

je suis la /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif j'ai juste passer la journé au Fan-fest /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## macinside (30 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

pourquoi faire ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 

SMG te manque à ce point /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif , t'as envie de visiter le port ethernet de Macinside ??  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

(air méfiant)


----------



## macinside (30 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

ou Leffe Triple plutot pour Macinside /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

dans quel type de verre ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (30 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

dans quel type de verre ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

quelque soit le verre, tu ne sais pas verser de bière  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 

TheBig et moi on t'apprendra, ça t'occupera pendant qu'amok te besogne et que Bengilli t'affranchisse par les oreilles  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (30 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bengilli:</font><hr />* Merci à toi Macinside pour ton inscription, voici ton badge orné du "P" tant envié pour la photo officielle avec l'une des stars des forums :





*<hr /></blockquote>

Mais ou est la mention VIP ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (30 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jeanba3000:</font><hr />* 

mais que va devenir Api ?!? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

je peu m'en charger /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

je peu m'en charger /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

La pauvre, elle va se faire démonter le clavier en moins de 5 secondes...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

'+

(*) en embuscade


----------



## rillettes (30 Août 2002)

Mon Adjudant ! Mon Adjudant ! Nous sommes attaqués !
Un golgote, là, à droite... Et un gognol juste derrière, à trois heures ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (30 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

je peu m'en charger /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Mais que fait la DCA ?! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (30 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol (*):</font><hr />* 

La pauvre, elle va se faire démonter le clavier en moins de 5 secondes...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
*<hr /></blockquote>

tension je suis armé /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Août 2002)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> * Et un gognol juste derrière, à trois heures ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *



Ah non j'ai posté à 18H53 ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

'+

(*) tapis dans l'ombre


----------



## macinside (30 Août 2002)

Speudo gognol anonyme en vu dans mon viseur /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## jeanba3000 (30 Août 2002)

function tirer(){
     VFtest=1;
     for(i=1;i&lt;=4;i++){
          if(VFtest==1){
               VF=random(2);
               if(i==4){
                    VF=1;
               }
               if(VF==1){
                    VFtest=0;
               }
          }else{
               VF=0;
          }
          set("n"+i, VF+"-"+(random(eval("mcVariables.commentaires"+VF))+1));
          if(i&gt;1){
               for(j=1; j&lt;=i; j++){
               while(eval("n"+i) == eval("n"+(i-j)) || eval("n"+i)==tirage[1] || eval("n"+i)==tirage[2] || eval("n"+i)==tirage[3] || eval("n"+i)==tirage[4]){
                    set("n"+i, VF+"-"+(random(eval("mcVariables.commentaires"+VF))+1));
               }
          }
     }
     if(tirage_!= undefined){
          while(eval("n"+i) == eval("n"+(i-1)) || eval("n"+i)==tirage[1] || eval("n"+i)==tirage[2] || eval("n"+i)==tirage[3] || eval("n"+i)==tirage[4]){
               set("n"+i, VF+"-"+(random(eval("mcVariables.commentaires"+VF))+1));
          }
     }
     tirage = eval("n"+i);
     delete("n"+i);
     }
}   _


----------



## macinside (30 Août 2002)

et ça veut dire quoi tous ça ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## bengilli (30 Août 2002)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * je peu m'en charger /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif*



Bon ben le Mackie se positionne savamment en tête de la liste pour la distribution de torgnoles qu'un algorythme savant devait déterminer  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif



			
				Le Gognol (*) a dit:
			
		

> * La pauvre, elle va se faire démonter le clavier en moins de 5 secondes...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif*



Je ne savais pas que le petit père Mackie magnait le tournevis avec une telle maestria ! Il travaille pourtant au SAV de Carglass Industrial Trucks non ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif



			
				alèm a dit:
			
		

> *TheBig et moi on t'apprendra, ça t'occupera pendant qu'amok te besogne et que Bengilli t'affranchisse par les oreilles*



J'aimerais, si vous le voulez bien, choisir mes partenaires /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Remarque y'a longtemps que je n'ai pas rendu sourd un nioubie si tant est qu'il ne le soit déjà, j'ai ouï dire qu'il était adepte de la veuve poignée née clicquot /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Amok (30 Août 2002)

Mettons les choses au point. Le délire n'entraine pas necessairement la vulgarité. Api est bien assez grande pour se défendre toute seule, nous sommes d'accord, mais je préfère intervenir avant que cela ne dégenère trop. Rien à voir avec ce que vous savez, j'aurais la même réaction face à tout élément féminin qui est pris pour cible. Ou alors il ne faut pas pleurer après parce que les forums, comme cela a déjà été souligné, sont particulièrement pauvres en représentantes de la gente féminine.

Il n'y a qu'une chèvre ici, et c'est Macinside.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 

J'aimerais d'ailleurs beaucoup que les mêmes propos que ce que je peux lire de temps à autres ici soient tenus dans la réalité. Bizarement ce n'est pas le cas. Dès qu'il y a une nana aux AES, tout le monde se recoiffe et est très sage, très poli, très charmeur*. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 


Nous nous connaissons (pour certains réellement, pour d'autres virtuellement) assez pour savoir à qui nous avons affaire. je crois qu'il est assez unique que des forums tels que celui-ci débouchent sur des rencontres aussi régulières et sympathiques que celles que nous avons connues. Alors restons nous mêmes et ne faisons pas "comme si". Comme si ce n'était pas arrivé.

Parce que quand nous sommes autour d'un verre, nous nous respectons.

Prenez exemple sur Bengilli: il peut dire les pires horreurs (!!!) ce n'est jamais nomitatif. Si vous n'êtes pas capables d'extrapoler, sucez des alumettes et mangez du poisson, vous brillerez même dans le noir.
Ces choses étant dites, on continue. 


* J'ai les noms!


----------



## bengilli (30 Août 2002)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> *Prenez exemple sur Bengilli: il peut dire les pires horreurs (!!!) ce n'est jamais nomitatif.*



Bah ca m'arrive aussi parfois par exemple maintenant : *Amok* a vraiment une grosse bite /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Amok (30 Août 2002)

Pas grosse: grande! Et ce n'est pas une horreur! Admirablement proportionnée. Son surnom n'est-il pas "au bonheur des dames"? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (30 Août 2002)

Là, maintenant que le loup est sorti du bois (ou la sortie du bois, à vous de juger et de choisir en conséquence...), il fait moins le malin le golgote japonais, hein !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## bengilli (30 Août 2002)

On lui pardonnera si il vient hentaï à paris /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (30 Août 2002)

ça va chier !!! je serait la rien que pour vous le vendredi et le samedi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## rillettes (30 Août 2002)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> *Son surnom n'est-il pas "au bonheur des dames"? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *


voici la preuve irréfutable que l'amok au bois tire sur tout lapin montrant son derrière, comme tous les bons chasseurs qui se respectent ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Les nioubizes, attention à pas trop abuser des kisscool ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (30 Août 2002)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * ça va chier !!! je serait la rien que pour vous le vendredi et le samedi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *


ça va cornofulgurer et astérohacher à tout va ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 

Vais pouvoir faire le plein de mes pots de rillettes ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (30 Août 2002)

bon avant de venir je vais chercher 10 baguettes /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif en faites les suisses n'oublier pas le chocolat /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## rillettes (30 Août 2002)

T'en veux à ma peau (mon pot ?) ?! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (30 Août 2002)

Juste tes rillettes mais je te laisse le pot et le seindoux /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (30 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr />*
J'aimerais d'ailleurs beaucoup que les mêmes propos que ce que je peux lire de temps à autres ici soient tenus dans la réalité. Bizarement ce n'est pas le cas. Dès qu'il y a une nana aux AES, tout le monde se recoiffe et est très sage, très poli, très charmeur*. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 

* J'ai les noms!  *<hr /></blockquote>

ca peut pas être moi ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif

Le jour où vous verrez le toine se coiffer, commencez à vous inquiéter sur son état /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## macinside (30 Août 2002)

Et si on demande a maman toine ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (30 Août 2002)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * Et si on demande a maman toine ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



Tu voudrais demander quoi à la maman de toine ?


----------



## macinside (30 Août 2002)

Euh juste lui parlé d'un coiffeur /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (30 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Toine</font><hr>* 

ca peut pas être moi ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif

Le jour où vous verrez le toine se coiffer, commencez à vous inquiéter sur son état /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

charmeur peut-être bien moi enfin je ne suis pas le seul je parle volontiers d'affranchissement par les oreilles aux demoiselles mais ça, ça reste entre nous, promis ? vous me sucreriez quelque chose dans ma technique !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

me recoiffer ?? euh, non, là, ce n'est pas moi  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (30 Août 2002)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * Et si on demande a maman toine ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



maman toine est très gentille mais par contre, t'approches pas, toine te ferait avaler un baton de feu  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (30 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

me recoiffer ?? euh, non, là, ce n'est pas moi  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Bienvenu  au club /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Xav' (30 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

me recoiffer ?? euh, non, là, ce n'est pas moi  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Personne n'aurait vu mon éponge ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## alèm (30 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Xav':</font><hr />* 

Personne n'aurait vu mon éponge ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

il doit me rester un gant de toilette si tu veux !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (30 Août 2002)

non j'ai pas ça ici /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## bengilli (30 Août 2002)

ouuuiiiii ?


----------



## Azrael (30 Août 2002)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * Juste tes rillettes mais je te laisse le pot et le seindoux /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *



Pense à acheter du pain, c'est plus facile pour le lancer de rillete pendant une partie de tennis de table  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

_ c'est null ? ok c'est vrai... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif _


----------



## alèm (30 Août 2002)

en passant, des ticheurtes sont toujours disponibles sur le site  aesauvage (je sais, il n'est pas à jour mais essayez de trouver baax et toine dans la même journée et on en reparle)

on va essayer de faire des changements avant l'ae (merci toine)  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

ya plus de S mais il reste des M, L, XL et XXL


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />*
ya plus de S mais il reste des M, L, XL et XXL  *<hr /></blockquote>
A quand les préservatifs AE (très) Sauvages ou MacGé avec un petit bord rouge fluo et quelques smileys entourant une pomme ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
Je soupçonne qu'il y a moyen de faire des affaires avec ça !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## tomtom (31 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
A quand les préservatifs AE (très) Sauvages ou MacGé avec un petit bord rouge fluo et quelques smileys entourant une pomme ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
Je soupçonne qu'il y a moyen de faire des affaires avec ça !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

*<hr /></blockquote>

Le préservatif MacG, avec une citation sur dessus, et en sondage sur l'emballage /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Xav' (31 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

il doit me rester un gant de toilette si tu veux !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

...marche pas ça, c'est une éponge qu'il me faut : il faut que ça brille !-)


----------



## Azrael (31 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Xav':</font><hr />* 

...marche pas ça, c'est une éponge qu'il me faut : il faut que ça brille !-)  *<hr /></blockquote>

_ salut l'invisible...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  _


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (31 Août 2002)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *en faites les suisses n'oublier pas le chocolat /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *



Toi tu sais déjà plus ce que tu dis /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

(allez hop, cassons un mythe: le chocolat suisse est devenu dégueulasse, franchement, préférez le français... et c'est un demi-suisse qui vous le dit /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif )


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (31 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

Bienvenu  au club /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Quoi? vous aussi? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (31 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru]* 

Quoi? vous aussi? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>
oui mais toi t'as pas encore de ticheurte aes !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (31 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 
oui mais toi t'as pas encore de ticheurte aes !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Peut-être mais moi j'ai deux ticheurtes mgz millésimés AE 2000 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif nanannèreu /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Xav' (31 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Azrael:</font><hr />* 

 salut l'invisible...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Salut beau blond... Comment as-tu fait pour me trouver derrière mon déguisement d'ampoule ?-)

Bon allez, je retourne dans ma tanière du samedi  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Azrael (31 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Xav':</font><hr />* 

Salut beau blond... Comment as-tu fait pour me trouver derrière mon déguisement d'ampoule ?-)

Bon allez, je retourne dans ma tanière du samedi  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Car tu brilles telle une lumière : cela m'a attirée  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 
Le 10 septembre, toi aussi tu seras une Star...


----------



## kamkil (31 Août 2002)

Alors on le fait le samedi ou le vendredi cet after? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif

Décidez-vous faut que je réserve mon hôtel! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (31 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr />* Alors on le fait le samedi ou le vendredi cet after? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif

Décidez-vous faut que je réserve mon hôtel! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

*<hr /></blockquote>

*tu sais pas lire ????

c'est le vendredi !!!!!*  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## macinside (31 Août 2002)

Et la samedi c'est maclan 5 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## hmicha (2 Septembre 2002)

c'est quoi maclan ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## macinside (2 Septembre 2002)

100 mecs avec chacun un mac qui vont jouer toutes la nuit /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (2 Septembre 2002)

&lt;puuuuub&gt;

La news sur la MacGameZone, la seule, l'unique /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

... Et l'adresse du site officiel /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Et vu que les organisateurs, c'est tout ce que le web jeux Mac compte de sites de qualité, vous pouvez être sûr que ça va être chaud /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

&lt;/puuuub&gt;

A vous les studios /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 

++
Beru


----------



## macinside (2 Septembre 2002)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]* c'est tout ce que le web jeux Mac compte de sites de qualité,*



mais pourquoi jeuxmac est sité ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (2 Septembre 2002)

Parce qu'ils sont gentils chez Jeuxmac... Enfin surtout depuis qu'ils ont changé de chef /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (2 Septembre 2002)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]* Parce qu'ils sont gentils chez Jeuxmac... Enfin surtout depuis qu'ils ont changé de chef /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



pourquoi c'était qui le chef avant ??  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## macinside (2 Septembre 2002)

Ne parlons pas des choses qui fachent /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (2 Septembre 2002)

peux importe ! Il n'a plus vraiment toute sa tête maintenant... Une rencontre hasardeuse avec une hache déprimée... Il y a des morceaux qu'on ne recolle plus !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (2 Septembre 2002)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * Ne parlons pas des choses qui fachent /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



La voix de la raison, j'ai nommé Macinside /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

Alèm, je te raconterai tout ce que tu veux lors de l'AES, mais d'ici là, sache simplement qu'il y a pas mal de vieilles histoires dans le gentil petit monde des sites jeux Mac fr... Des vieilles histoires dont beaucoup trop sont malheureusement très loin d'être terminées... 

++
Beru


----------



## alèm (2 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru]* 

La voix de la raison, j'ai nommé Macinside /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

Alèm, je te raconterai tout ce que tu veux lors de l'AES, mais d'ici là, sache simplement qu'il y a pas mal de vieilles histoires dans le gentil petit monde des sites jeux Mac fr... Des vieilles histoires dont beaucoup trop sont malheureusement très loin d'être terminées... 

++
Beru   *<hr /></blockquote>

bon qui joue le role de bobby et qui joue le role de JR ??  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (2 Septembre 2002)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> * peux importe ! Il n'a plus vraiment toute sa tête maintenant... Une rencontre hasardeuse avec une hache déprimée... Il y a des morceaux qu'on ne recolle plus !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *



Qui ça ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (2 Septembre 2002)

Tu veux que je sois franc? C'est *pire* que Dallas /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (2 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

Qui ça ?  *<hr /></blockquote>

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  

(air °°)

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (2 Septembre 2002)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]* Tu veux que je sois franc? C'est pire que Dallas /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



nan, c'est "Beverly Hills" ??? (euh c'est bien le titre de la série débile ?)  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (2 Septembre 2002)

Nan nan, un mélange entre "Hélène et les garçons" (pour le scénario... machin trompe truc qui trompe bidule qui...) et "Urgences" (pour le climat général /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif)

++
Beru


----------



## alèm (2 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru]* Nan nan, un mélange entre "Hélène et les garçons" (pour le scénario... machin trompe truc qui trompe bidule qui...) et "Urgences" (pour le climat général /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif)

++
Beru   *<hr /></blockquote>

cool les filles sont mignonnes et pas trop habillées, j'espère ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (2 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

cool les filles sont mignonnes et pas trop habillées, j'espère ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

oui on veut des détails ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (2 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

cool les filles sont mignonnes et pas trop habillées, j'espère ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

_Et après ça c'est lui qui conseille à tout le monde de sortir se trouver une copine... on croit rêver_ /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (2 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru]* 

Et après ça c'est lui qui conseille à tout le monde de sortir se trouver une copine... on croit rêver /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>


_ma copine n'a rien contre l'infidélité_ /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (2 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 


ma copine n'a rien contre l'infidélité /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

toi non plus alors? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
_Ca tombe bien, faut que je t'avoue... _ /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (2 Septembre 2002)

Zen! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
Effectivement j'ai pas lu les 122 posts du sujet /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Bon bin vendredi
c'est pas pour m'arranger mais je vais faire avec /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
Le samedi c'est tout le monde à la MacLan? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Azrael (2 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

bon qui joue le role de bobby et qui joue le role de JR ??  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Quand y'a soucis... fais appel aux Pros :


----------



## kamkil (2 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 


ma copine n'a rien contre l'infidélité /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Bah oui tu passe de copine en copine comme de branches en branches dans l'arbre /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif (en rade ces derniers temp-ci d'ailleurs /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif )


----------



## alèm (2 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr />* 

Bah oui tu passe de copine en copine comme de branches en branches dans l'arbre /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif (en rade ces derniers temp-ci d'ailleurs /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif )  *<hr /></blockquote>

il faut bien que les nouveaux possesseurs domptent leur jaguars avant de revenir sous l'arbre  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif , t'imagines les dégats que peuvent faire un jaguar mal dressé ??  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 

pis ya un nouveau petit qui vient presque d'y naitre on espère que la maman y passera quand elle sera bien reposée et qu'elle saura (enfinà se servir de son modem  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## rillettes (2 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 
pis ya un nouveau petit qui vient presque d'y naitre on espère que la maman y passera quand elle sera bien reposée et qu'elle saura (enfinà se servir de son modem  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

_héhé !!_ /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Pour le modem, plus de problème... Mais les nuits sont courtes et les maternités ne sont pas encore équipées de connections individuelles dans chaque chambre.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (2 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr />* 
l'arbre en rade ces derniers temp-ci d'ailleurs /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif *<hr /></blockquote>

Si tu attends que d'autres y viennent pour poster... Forcement !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## alèm (2 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rillettes:</font><hr />* 

Si tu attends que d'autres y viennent pour poster... Forcement !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

je pense que c'est l'éternel grand problème de l'arbre !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## ficelle (2 Septembre 2002)

mais non, mais non......  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (2 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr />*





mais non, mais non......  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

toudou tidou !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Xav' (6 Septembre 2002)

Chers amis,

Finis les réunions confinées du samedi après-midi, et place à la fête !!!

Je serais bref : nous vous convions une vaste rencontre bien arrosée au célèbrissime *Lou Pascalou* (14, rue Panoyaux - 75020 Paris), métro _Ménilmontant_ (ligne 2), le Vendredi soir.











Rendez-vous dès la fermeture de l'Expo...

Plus d'infos sur  www.aesauvage.org


----------



## macinside (6 Septembre 2002)

Mackie sera present /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (6 Septembre 2002)

Je serais présent /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (6 Septembre 2002)

Je serai là aussi... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 

++
Beru


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (6 Septembre 2002)

Eh ben on sera tous là, évidement, Didier Schuller, si Jacquo le laissera venir, Gros Minet, si Grand-Mère ne bloque pas la chatière et que Titi ne l'envoye pas encore une fois à l'hôpital, St Michelin sera aussi là, si jamais il ne crève pas un pneu... Si notre Pépère ne casse pas son Tabouret, il vous fera, lui aussi, l'honneur de sa présence! 

En un mot comme en cent, je serais là, bien sûr!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## maousse (6 Septembre 2002)

Yann-Bleiz a dit:
			
		

> * En un mot comme en cent, je serais là, bien sûr!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *



Ça tombe bien, tu pourras encore me prendre en photo ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Mais par contre Starbus ne pourra pas être à nouveau mon compagnon d'icônerie Bleizienne... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Le Gognol (6 Septembre 2002)

'






J'y serai ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Y'a une faute sur le site aesauvage.com, on y parle du mois de mai dans la partie Rendez vous... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

'+


----------



## ficelle (6 Septembre 2002)

tes parents ne t'ont pas nourri cet été ?
t'es tout maig' !


----------



## ficelle (6 Septembre 2002)

va pas y avoir beaucoup de tables de libre au lou....
un vendredi soir... manquerait plus qu'il pleuve !
je vous rappelle quand meme que c'est le week end de la fete de l'huma ! 
et comme il n'a pas plu l'année derniere !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## sucellus (6 Septembre 2002)

Moi moi moi....
Heu enfin si ma femme me laisse sortir /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif
Elle et l'info c meme pas la peine /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Septembre 2002)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> *Y'a une faute sur le site aesauvage.com, on y parle du mois de mai dans la partie Rendez vous... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif *



Impossible, il n'y a aucune page sur aesauvage.com  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 

Bon, on va essayer de passer  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## frj (6 Septembre 2002)

Stupide ce forum....
Le message anonyme est de moi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## alèm (6 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr />* '






J'y serai ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Y'a une faute sur le site aesauvage.com, on y parle du mois de mai dans la partie Rendez vous... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

'+   *<hr /></blockquote>

ici ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif

*non, non !!!*  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Azrael (6 Septembre 2002)

Hum...

Apple expo Civilisée ?
Watchhhh...
Je vais faire un effort, dans la mesure où j'arrive à nettoyer la puanteur de mes pieds et que j'arrive à faire à mes prout innopinés !

Et faites gaffe : ce soir là vous aurez une star au Lou : Introducing Xav' ! 

"Quelle bellllle soiréeeeeeeeee!" gnark

* More to come... * /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

ici ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif

non, non !!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Oui elle est là la boulette ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Et désolé pour la miene, c'est .org et pas .com ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

'+


----------



## Mitch (6 Septembre 2002)

j'essaierais de vous rejoindre... si les 4 premiers jours de salon ne m'ont pas mis a plat....

mais je passerais quand même..... 

un de plus..... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## alèm (6 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr />* 

Oui elle est là la boulette ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Et désolé pour la miene, c'est .org et pas .com ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

'+   *<hr /></blockquote>

sisi .com ça devrait marcher aussi, ya un anonyme récurrent qui nous l'a offert !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

_TOINE AU RAPPORT !!!! toine, faut corriger mes boulettes !!_  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (6 Septembre 2002)

vous pouvez aussi aller réagir  ici


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (6 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

sisi .com ça devrait marcher aussi, ya un anonyme récurrent qui nous l'a offert !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

TOINE AU RAPPORT !!!! toine, faut corriger mes boulettes !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Ouah l'autre, vas-y, comment qu'il me parle ..

va falloit penser à te calmer, suis pas non plus à ta botte .... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif

Bon allez, je corrige, parce que .... parce que je sais pas quoi, mais c'est bien la deernière fois /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## krigepouh (6 Septembre 2002)

Bon cette fois ci je vais essayer de ne pas faire mon timide je vais venir  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif C'est que tout ce monde çà impressione  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Septembre 2002)

Moi aussi je viendrai (peut-être même avec ma petite Juba) !

A vendredi !

K.


----------



## bengilli (6 Septembre 2002)

Présent aussi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Je pense qu'on fera une descente avec l'équipe de MacG pour voir si vous tenez encore sur vos jambes /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


*Bengilli, du club très fermé des "dangereux en boisson"*


----------



## gjouvenat (6 Septembre 2002)

J'amene manu avec moi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Septembre 2002)

Salut les guys,

J'essaierai aussi de vous rejoindre. Mis à part le père Xav que j'ai revu récemment, çà fait un bail pour les autres.

L'idée de faire les AES autre part qu'au Lou Pascalou n'aura pas duré longtemps...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 

Ciao.


----------



## Sven (7 Septembre 2002)

J'en suis bien sur /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## benjamin (7 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bengilli:</font><hr />* Présent aussi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Je pense qu'on fera une descente avec l'équipe de MacG pour voir si vous tenez encore sur vos jambes /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


Bengilli, du club très fermé des "dangereux en boisson" *<hr /></blockquote>

Je serai de cette fournée aussi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## alèm (7 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr />* 

Je serai de cette fournée aussi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>


des très dangereux en alcool ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Xav' (7 Septembre 2002)

Je n'ai pas maigri, c'est la photo qui fait ça /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## mtra (7 Septembre 2002)

bon vus que c'est a deux pas de chez moi je passerais surement /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Septembre 2002)

j'y serai !!


au péril de ma vie, dussé je traversre la Manche pour arriver...

(euh... ca me semble inévitable, ca)
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (7 Septembre 2002)

Moa aussi! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

Par contre faudra que je taxe la voiture de kkn pour le trajet AE-Lou Pascalou /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## alèm (7 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr />* Moa aussi! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

Par contre faudra que je taxe la voiture de kkn pour le trajet AE-Lou Pascalou /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

tu tiens vraiment à ce que je te donne un plan de métro ???  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (7 Septembre 2002)

J'en serais !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

@+

Guillaume


----------



## kamkil (7 Septembre 2002)

Bin
Je connais pas le métro very well mais effectivement doit pas trop falloir se fouler pour trouver /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

Dommage faudra payer un ticket /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (7 Septembre 2002)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> * Dommage faudra payer un ticket /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



ça je dois avoir et même pour Orsay-Gare si ça t'intéresse ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## kamkil (7 Septembre 2002)

Bin en fait je vais prendre le RER C à la sorti de ma zonzon à Athis-Mons donc ca devrait aller direct porte de versailles direction le pommier! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Septembre 2002)

bah je viendra aussi
ca va etre hot saucisse !


----------



## gribouille (7 Septembre 2002)

_y'en a plein dont je ne citerais pas les noms qui vont être contents, JE NE VIENS PAS /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

pas fous moi, je bosse déjà avec des dégénérés toute la journée, vais pas en plus payer un billet pour en accumuler d'autres, et voir le show à la con de la secte /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
magez des pommes qu'y disait l'autre /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif au fait l'avez pas invité le grand tout-fou ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif_   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## kamkil (7 Septembre 2002)

lol

Bah alors girb tu nous laisse tomber? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif

De la secte et fier de l'être!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (8 Septembre 2002)

Bon bah moi nnon plus je ne serais pas de la partie .... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## Azrael (9 Septembre 2002)

Sorry, moi n'en plus je ne serai pas de la partie!
Amusez-vous bien et bonne fête!


----------



## alèm (9 Septembre 2002)

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## alèm (9 Septembre 2002)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif    *



peut-être que SMG viendra   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

mince où j'ai foutu son adresse ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## philk34 (10 Septembre 2002)

j'essaierai d'etre là aussi avec mon beau Ipod 10 g
tout neuf payé d'avance chez Macway et toujours pas reçu (15 jours déja)
A vendredi ou dans les allées du salon /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif
@+


----------



## macinside (10 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

peut-être que SMG viendra   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

mince où j'ai foutu son adresse ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Ne dit pas des choses qui fache /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif bon si SMG vien on l'enferme dans un G4 ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (10 Septembre 2002)

Dans un Cube comme pour les chatons!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## ficelle (13 Septembre 2002)

à ce soir, à l'apero !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2002)

Dommage, j'y serais point, mais mes amis peut-être...    /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif    /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Septembre 2002)

Au fait, je me demande si il y aura assez de prises électriques... Essayez d'apporter des  multi-prises /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

On ne sait jamais /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Le Gognol (14 Septembre 2002)

'

Et voilà, une soirée bien cool... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

Voici mes photos (de débutant). Désolé pour leur côté (très) approximatif, ajouté aux pixels mort de l'appareil... Ne connaissant pas les noms de toute le monde j'en ai mis aucun ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

http://homepage.mac.com/legognol/AEC

'+


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2002)

Oui bien cool cette soirée  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 

J'y vois plus rien ce matin avec ce flaschage de Gognol  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
(pô grave le vieux maître m'a appris à voir sans les yeux)  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

_déja refaire les bagages_ /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (15 Septembre 2002)

Ouais c'était bien cool /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif Je suis carrement fatigué la /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## rillettes (15 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr />* '


Ne connaissant pas les noms de toute le monde j'en ai mis aucun ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

http://homepage.mac.com/legognol/AEC

'+    *<hr /></blockquote>

Même avec les noms, je crois que j'aurai encore un peu de mal à me reconnaitre !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 




_Merci gognol pour cette mise en ligne rapide..._  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Le Gognol (15 Septembre 2002)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> * Même avec les noms, je crois que j'aurai encore un peu de mal à me reconnaitre !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif *



Hé hé... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

'+


----------



## bengilli (17 Septembre 2002)

Retrouvez l'Apple Expo Civilisée et le repas MacG en photos ou en QuickTime à cette  *adresse*

Merci à tous pour votre sympathie et votre disponibilité !


----------



## gjouvenat (17 Septembre 2002)

De la bombe /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## alèm (17 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bengilli:</font><hr />* Retrouvez l'Apple Expo Civilisée et le repas MacG en photos ou en QuickTime à cette  adresse

Merci à tous pour votre sympathie et votre disponibilité !    *<hr /></blockquote>

de rien, tu reviens quand ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (17 Septembre 2002)

C'est qui ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 







/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

de rien, tu reviens quand ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

A la prochaine, bien sûr ! Enfin si je te trouve cette fois /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif







 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## bengilli (17 Septembre 2002)

Oupss


----------



## alèm (17 Septembre 2002)

reviens avant mon lapin !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (17 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr />* 

A la prochaine, bien sûr ! Enfin si je te trouve cette fois /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif






 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

héhé  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (17 Septembre 2002)

Il y a comme un air de famille avec alèm... Les anti-brouillard sur les joues et la banane !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Elle est sympa ta cousine !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Foguenne (17 Septembre 2002)

Sympa votre soirée et gentil d'avoir mis des visages sur ces noms familliers... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## macinside (17 Septembre 2002)

Voila pourquoi alem va souvent au lou /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (17 Septembre 2002)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> * Je tiens à remercier toutes les personnes que j'ai rencontré durant cette semaine de l'Apple Expo pour leur sympathie. J'ai découvert un groupe vraiment fabuleux, de l'équipe de Macgeneration aux membres des forums...*



Ca ca fait plaisir!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## rillettes (17 Septembre 2002)

Vi !! Elle est gentille la môman de Toine !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (17 Septembre 2002)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * reviens avant mon lapin !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



Et mais c'est moi le lapin  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## rillettes (17 Septembre 2002)

Ben vi, et nous les chasseurs !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

_*Le lapin !!  Le lapin !!  Le lapin !!*_ /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (17 Septembre 2002)

LAPIN ????  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (17 Septembre 2002)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> * LAPIN ????  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *



oui mais toi greg, t'es un lapin bien particulier, toi t'es le Lapin de Sarah, alors pour te faire tirer et te faire déguster en civet, tu sais où t'adresser !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Bengilli, je me le réserve pour ma 22LR !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (17 Septembre 2002)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * Voila pourquoi alem va souvent au lou /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



perdu !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

_je remercie Bengilli d'avoir préservé les amitiés que j'ai avec des personnes fréquentant le Lou en laissant celles-ci dans l'ombre_  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Xav' (17 Septembre 2002)

Bravo, très belles photos /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Septembre 2002)

Euh... Y'a personne du Staff Apple dans le coin???

Un staffeur /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## maousse (22 Septembre 2002)

vi, très sympathique tout ça ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## macinside (22 Septembre 2002)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> * LAPIN ????  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *



Mais oui tu aura t'on icones lapin /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif (si on m'en donne le droit /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif )


----------



## kamkil (22 Septembre 2002)

Pas cool pour ton iPod!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif
Tu l'as toujours pas retrouvé?
Sniff
Ca aurait pu m'arriver quand j'y pense /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Amok (30 Septembre 2002)

Je passe sur la promesse que le Mackie arbore sur son sweat histoire d'appater la gazelle pour en arriver à l'essentiel. Si ces deux là se reproduisent, je veux être le premier servi: j'en réserve un de la première portée, male de préférence! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## maousse (30 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr />







  <hr /></blockquote>

ARG ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif
Mais c'est pas moi en dessous de "maousse", c'est kamkil ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Attention quand même, je suis celui qui tourne le dos juste derrière à gauche, sachez laisser les geeks se reproduirent en circuit fermé! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (30 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr />* Pas cool pour ton iPod!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif
Tu l'as toujours pas retrouvé?
Sniff
Ca aurait pu m'arriver quand j'y pense /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Non rien... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (30 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

Mais oui tu aura t'on icones lapin /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif (si on m'en donne le droit /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif )  *<hr /></blockquote>

je t'autorise !!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Amok (30 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr />* 

ARG ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif
Mais c'est pas moi en dessous de "maousse", c'est kamkil !  *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est sûr que ca perd un peu d'interêt, même vu de dos, mais bon, si Mackie est le père je suis quand même preneur...


----------

